# Fishing the I 10 Bridges--11/9/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing I 10 Bridges--Gautier to Moss Point-Fun-11/9/09<DIV class=post-text>Interstate I 10 runs along the southern part of Miss---most,if not all, of it is two roads with a open center and where it crosses the Pascagoula Fivers between Gaucier and Moss Point Miss there is +/- 6 miles of straight water that is 6 to 9 or more feet deep. All of it has small Drains--Bayous that empty into or cross it and this week i had some very good fishing between the spans of I 10--Trucks and cars were going past only a few yards away from me and i was catching Specks--Reds and Flounder. In two Days i caught +/- 26 Fish--a few very nice ones. Both mornings i saw and talked to other Boats and for the most part they were catching fish also. It was my first time to Fish There---but not my last. 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time....What was the bait of choice?

I wonder every time I pass over that area what the fishing is like....

Thanks for the report .. now I know!

Jimmy


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude. I literally grew up fishing those waters - I was born and raised in Pascagoula and me and my step-dad would fish there almost every week. 



No joke, I haven't fished those waters since 1989!



I keep wanting to take the boat over there and go again, but it just doesn't ever seem that things can work out.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

jjam---I used Gulp alot---but spinner baits and crank baits would produce also---a lot of fun.--BT66


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Great report....Thanks!



What Gulp pattern were you using? What shape? (Shad or shrimp shapes? Paddle tails, curl tails, or strait tails?)



Been wanting to try that area, just haven't made it over there yet.....but drool every time I drove over. I am in Diamondhead, by the way. So I put in at Pass Christian mostly and fish a lot of Cat Island and the Louisiana Marsh.



Thanks for the info.



Mike


----------

